# When trading in a 3ds, does it need to have the sd card?



## Elloriee (Jun 6, 2013)

I plan on returning/trading in my 3ds at gamestop because i'm getting the ACNL bundle. I'm going to do a system transfer, and when you system transfer you need the sd card from 3ds A to go into 3ds B if i'm not mistaken. My question is, will gamestop not take my 3ds if it doesn't have an sd card in it?


----------



## sye (Jun 6, 2013)

Elloriee said:


> I plan on returning/trading in my 3ds at gamestop because i'm getting the ACNL bundle. I'm going to do a system transfer, and when you system transfer you need the sd card from 3ds A to go into 3ds B if i'm not mistaken. My question is, will gamestop not take my 3ds if it doesn't have an sd card in it?



gamestop just wants the charger and the stylus. you can keep your sd card..


----------



## Elloriee (Jun 6, 2013)

sye said:


> gamestop just wants the charger and the stylus. you can keep your sd card..



Thanks!


----------



## PapaNer (Jun 6, 2013)

When I traded mine in they made sure it had the SD card in, and then they formatted it.  Mine, at least, made me give them the SD card.


----------



## sye (Jun 6, 2013)

the gamestop i went to told me to keep my sd card and i'm going to trade my daughter's 3ds in for a 3ds xl and i called gamestop to make sure and they told me that they need the stylus and the charger. that was it..


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 6, 2013)

just bring all of it but take the sd card out...and have it in case they ask for it


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jun 6, 2013)

Just call a gamestop in your area, but NOT the one you're going to actually sell/trade in to. Also what McMuffinburger said


----------



## Devon (Jun 7, 2013)

They checked to see if it had one,so I would get full trade in price....I also transferred all my data onto another 3ds at the store....and before i was leaving i took the sd card out of  my 3ds and kept the one they gave me....ooops LOL


----------

